# Chemicals for C-41



## BadRotation (Jan 23, 2006)

I have been developing B/W film for quite a while, and now am looking into getting into color development.

After reading a few books/guides on the subject, it doesnt seem that hard, as long as the times/temps are correct.

I have a few junk rolls I can experiment on, but I have no clue what chemistry I need to pick up.

I know I need the developer, stop bath, and bleach/fixer, but not sure exactly what to buy.

I would like to go with Kodak Professional, since I have had good luck with the stuff while developing B/W negatives.


Anybody want to name specifically what I will need?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2006)

You should find all the information you want - probably far more than you want - here:
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/chemicals/qaC41.shtml

Rule Number 1: If you want to know about Kodak chemistry, go to the Kodak web site


----------

